# Who still make carriage clocks?



## Somewhere else

L'Epee was absorbed by Swiza, a company that has a brand Matthew Norman of carriage clocks. Unfortunately, Swiza has a history of going in and out of business, so this may be the end of carriage clock manufacturing in Europe. Does anyone still make them anywhere?


----------



## John MS

Somewhere else said:


> L'Epee was absorbed by Swiza, a company that has a brand Matthew Norman of carriage clocks. Unfortunately, Swiza has a history of going in and out of business, so this may be the end of carriage clock manufacturing in Europe. Does anyone still make them anywhere?


I believe there are some companies in China that have picked up where the europeans left off. Try a google search.


----------



## tompion2

HENLEY CLOCKS are now being made again in England after a break of 20 years. They were originally produced by Roger Field in Berkshire hence the name Henley. They were also produced under various names for particular retailers such as Mappin & Webb, Asprey and many others. The entire clock was English made apart from the platform escapements which were Swiss. The original maker was Devon Instruments in Exmouth Devon. I now own the Henley name and all the original press tools and dies and am starting to manufacture to order.


----------



## StufflerMike

My Henley.........

https://www.watchuseek.com/f385/henley-carriage-clock-431368.html


----------



## peakay

My Mum has a carriage clock that was given to her as a retirement gift that looks much like your Henley, it was retailed by Asprey's; it currently sits unused in a cabinet, so I'm going to ask her if I can adopt it and get it ticking again, my LeCoultre Atmos needs a friend. ;-)

Edit: Here it is.





















Edit: After some research, I believe this is manufactured by L'Epee for Asprey as the case details are almost identical to their "Cornich" model with the exception of the oval glass top: even closer in appearence is the Matthew Norman version of the Cornich.


----------



## tompion2

Having taken a look at your photos I would suggest that this was produced by Henley Clocks as they were supplying Asprey with their name on the dial in the 1980s. If you can a photo of the back plate complete with ratchet I can confirm this


----------



## peakay

tompion2 said:


> Having taken a look at your photos I would suggest that this was produced by Henley Clocks as they were supplying Asprey with their name on the dial in the 1980s. If you can a photo of the back plate complete with ratchet I can confirm this


My Mum's clock actually dates from 1990, it wasn't a retirement present, it was for 25 years service.

Here's the picture of the back as requested.







It does have "Made in England 7 Jewels" engraved on the back, so it probably is a Henley, although I've seen what appears to be the identical case on the Matthew Norman Corniche model; Matthew Norman and L'Epee are owned by Swiza. Did Henley buy in their cases?


----------



## tompion2

I'm pretty sure this movement is a "De la Grence" originally produced by a manufacturer called "Gluck" who made movements in the late 1970's/80's.The design was later revised with domed,drilled and pinned pillars instead of the rather ugly screws holding the plates together. Also, the ratchet & pawl were repositioned, and a tail added to the pawl more in keeping with the original French design. As far as I know "Gluck" finished production in the mid 1990's.


----------



## rayspring

tompion2 said:


> HENLEY CLOCKS are now being made again in England after a break of 20 years. They were originally produced by Roger Field in Berkshire hence the name Henley. They were also produced under various names for particular retailers such as Mappin & Webb, Asprey and many others. The entire clock was English made apart from the platform escapements which were Swiss. The original maker was Devon Instruments in Exmouth Devon. I now own the Henley name and all the original press tools and dies and am starting to manufacture to order.


I have just bought a Comitti carriage clock. About 11cms high. Brass, with bevelled glass all sides plus a square glass at the top. Made in England, has a white painted dial with Roman numerals. Has an hour hand and a minute hand. Does not have a bell to chime the hours. A very neat clock with a loud tick. 
It was sold to the retailers, Kennetts of Christchurch, NZ, at least ten years ago. Maybe longer. Do you think it was made by Henley and had badge engineering by Comitti? Any ideas of how much it would cost if made today? How much would you charge for a similar one? I paid NZ$1,000, about 500 pounds sterling, for it. Thanks, best wishes, Ray Spring.


----------



## traduportess

Alguien me piede ayudar con mi reloj de carruaje Swiza Windsor? año de fabricacion? No tiene fecha, solo pone Swiza SA y como "referencia" 507. Muchas gracias


----------

